# Java Server VM/ Client VM



## Fragender (16. Apr 2008)

ich hab vor kurzem glesen, dass es Java Server VM und Java Client VM gibt, 
Was ist da der Unterschied und was benutzt man, wenn man die normale JVM installiert hat,

Hat da jemand eine Ahnung was da der Untershcied ist,


----------



## RoNa (16. Apr 2008)

Hi,

ich glaube, es sind nur unterschiedliche Parameter beim Start der JVM

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/guide/performance/hotspot.html

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Wildcard (16. Apr 2008)

Die Server VM ist wesentlich schneller, da sie aggressiver optimiert.
Die Client VM war anfangs wohl eher für kleine Applikationen und Applets gedacht, die nicht lange ausgeführt werden, sich der Optimierungsoverhead also nicht lohnt.
Standard ist die Client VM, sie wird aber in einer der nächsten Java Versionen verschwinden, dann gibt es nur noch eine VM.


----------



## Fragender (16. Apr 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass man die JVM, die auf dem Recher standardmäßig installiert ist bzw. beim downloaden installiert wird, irgendwie in eine Server VM umändert oder bedarf es da einer Neuinstallation?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Apr 2008)

Das ist ein Startup-Parameter


----------



## Fragender (17. Apr 2008)

Bei mir gibt es nur eine Ordner client im Pfad C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin,

Kann ich da die Server VM nach installieren und wo kann man diese herbekommen?


----------



## Angel4585 (17. Apr 2008)

er sagt doch die ganze Zeit das es nur ein Parameter ist den man übergeben muss, die Dateien sind die selben, sie werden nur anders ausgeführt.

Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden Wildcard?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Apr 2008)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden Wildcard?


Ja und nein, es hängt auch davon ab was, wo installiert wurde. 


> What's the difference between the -client and -server systems?
> 
> These two systems are different binaries. They are essentially two different compilers (JITs)interfacing to the same runtime system. The client system is optimal for applications which need fast startup times or small footprints, the server system is optimal for applications where the overall performance is most important. In general the client system is better suited for interactive applications such as GUIs. Some of the other differences include the compilation policy,heap defaults, and inlining policy.
> 
> ...


Zitat:
http://java.sun.com/docs/hotspot/HotSpotFAQ.html#compiler_types


----------

